

Google Login is Down [screenshot] - humanarity
http://i.imgur.com/wMNjYrl.png

======
humanarity
To anyone deploying to App Engine or GCE having this issue I found a
workaround is to use 'gcloud preview app deploy ./app.yaml' instead of
'appcfg.py update ./app.yaml --no_cookies --oauth2'

YMMV

And now, 5 minutes later, it's back.

